# Pop-Eye and general bloating



## Mudkicker (Apr 2, 2003)

For the second time in six weeks, two of my fish have developed Pop-Eye and general bloating. Symptoms appear basically overnight. It's definitely not "malawi bloat" and scales do not porcupine like Dropsy. The swelling of the eyes and entire body is pretty severe. I have been keeping fish for over two decades and have cured many diseases. This one however has me stumped. With the first victim, I tried Epsom and Furan-2 without success. The second victim who is now in hospital tank will also get Epsom and I will try Erythromycin. I have some Kanaplex on order and should arrive in a few days.
I'm wondering if anyone has had experience with something similar.


----------



## Mudkicker (Apr 2, 2003)

The picture in this thread looks exactly like my sick fish.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=222040


----------



## wortel87 (Apr 15, 2014)

You can treat with an antibiotic together with epsom salt in quarantine.

Maybe he recovers. Probably not but ypu can give it a try.


----------



## Mudkicker (Apr 2, 2003)

wortel87 said:


> You can treat with an antibiotic together with epsom salt in quarantine.
> 
> Maybe he recovers. Probably not but ypu can give it a try.


I got him in hospital with 2tbsp per 10 gallon of Epsom and Erythromycin. This is not the usual Malawi bloat, I would love to know the why and how this happened?


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

What types of fish have developed this illness?
Pop eye is usually a symptom of an internal issue, like bacterial infection, kidney disease, etc. Nailing it down is therefore problematic and it's usually best attacked using a broad based antibiotic that absorbs or can be fed (if the fish is eating). Kanamycin and nitrofurazone are my usual recommendations, dosed together they're fairly potent against mainly gram negative bacteria. Erythromycin is mostly gram positive, which is not to say don't try it, just don't be surprised if it doesn't work. Nitrofurazone isn't readily absorbed into fish, making it a less than ideal medication for internal/systemic infections. Kanamycin on the other hand, is much better in this regard.
So, along with epsom, I'd dose kanamycin in the tank and would probably add daily 30 minute baths with epsom and double doses of kanamycin. See here for more info.


----------



## Mudkicker (Apr 2, 2003)

GTZ said:


> What types of fish have developed this illness?
> Pop eye is usually a symptom of an internal issue, like bacterial infection, kidney disease, etc. Nailing it down is therefore problematic and it's usually best attacked using a broad based antibiotic that absorbs or can be fed (if the fish is eating). Kanamycin and nitrofurazone are my usual recommendations, dosed together they're fairly potent against mainly gram negative bacteria. Erythromycin is mostly gram positive, which is not to say don't try it, just don't be surprised if it doesn't work. Nitrofurazone isn't readily absorbed into fish, making it a less than ideal medication for internal/systemic infections. Kanamycin on the other hand, is much better in this regard.
> So, along with epsom, I'd dose kanamycin in the tank and would probably add daily 30 minute baths with epsom and double doses of kanamycin. See here for more info.


Six weeks ago it was my precious Copadichromis Trewavasae who died, and this week its my Aulonocara Hueseri. I bought both these guys at the same time circa five years ago when they were one inch.
I have Kanaplex on route to me but in the meantine he is in a tank with Epsom & Erythromycin. He started day three today and I see no difference.
I have not tried to feed since putting him into the hospital tank so not sure if he would eat or not.
I plan to treat my main tank with Kanaplex when it arrives. How much will it impact my bio filter?


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Kanamycin won't affect the bio bacteria. Keep an eye on water parameters while using erythromycin, it _will_ affect it and you could see some spikes.


----------



## Mudkicker (Apr 2, 2003)

Well, it would seem that my swift intervention has bought me some time. The fish seems stable and acting normally but still showing pop-eye and bloating. Tomorrow will be the fifth and final dose of Erythromycin. The Kanaplex should arrive tomorrow by UPS. On Saturday morning I will do a 50% water change and run carbon for a few hours. I will then proceed with Kanaplex and hope for the best. With me luck.


----------



## hisplaceresort1 (Mar 10, 2014)

...good luck... let us know!


----------



## Mudkicker (Apr 2, 2003)

hisplaceresort1 said:


> ...good luck... let us know!


He is recovering nicely. I am still going to go ahead with one round of Kanaplex treatment.


----------

